# :: ECS Tuning :: DIY Brake Bleeding - Featuring Motive Power Bleeder.



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Ever wanted to see a step by step procedure on how to bleed your brakes? Well now you have one at your convenience! Check it out below!! 

*Featuring Motive Speed Bleeder*






Jason


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

Everytime I use mine (had one for years) it always over fills the reservoir when I disconnect. Should the reservoir be evacuated each time, even just for brake bleeding?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

VTGTI337 said:


> Everytime I use mine (had one for years) it always over fills the reservoir when I disconnect. Should the reservoir be evacuated each time, even just for brake bleeding?


No. Try releasing the pressure from the bottle first before you disconnect the reservoir cap. 

Jason


----------



## VTGTI337 (Aug 15, 2002)

Yea, that's how I normally do it. It always over flows my reservoir without fail. Now I just keep a turkey baster handy to suck the excess out. Makes thanksgiving dinner a little off but does wonders for my brake bleeding.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

With colder weather right around the corner it's always a good idea to make sure your brake system is in tip top shape! If you haven't flushed your fluid in the past 2 years it's probably a good idea! 

While you're there give your lines, sensors, and other crucial components an inspection and replace any parts that show abnormal wear. 

Safe travels! 

Jason


----------



## clarkma5 (Mar 2, 2002)

Interesting point VTGTI337, I've always just packed the area around the brake fluid reservoir with paper towel when I disconnected the end cap to contain any spilling and then finished it off with a turkey baster. Hasn't been bad. Haven't thought to complain about it!

Just came in here to say that I really love this power bleeder. There are a few tricks to using it (working all the air bubbles out of the MC reservoir and the tubing by repeatedly pressurizing the bleeder and then unscrewing the cap from the bottle end slightly, etc.) but used right it is a really convenient way to get an excellent brake fluid flush. Last time I used it, taking my time to really flush things and tap all the calipers as they bled and cycling the ABS module, I got the tightest brake pedal I've ever gotten on this car, and that includes comparing to flushes from the dealer service department.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Appreciate the feed back! Glad to hear you're enjoying the Motive bleeder. :thumbup::thumbup:

Jason


----------

